# Who here makes 25 bucks + an hour?



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I see a lot of constant "pro" posts in different cities but none of them get to my record, so is the only way to make money here bound to hacks and scams?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I can make $25/hr and more if and only if I limit my driving to certain times and places, which would amount to fewer than 10 hours per week in my market. Other markets and platforms will vary, a lot.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

Are you refering the US or Else where? 
In Australia i normally do $20/hr depending on demand.

That's about $14 USD


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

d0n said:


> I see a lot of constant "pro" posts in different cities but none of them get to my record, so is the only way to make money here bound to hacks and scams?


Pm Johnny Pastrami he makes 25 or more a hour...he is a prime example of what you can make if you work hard and do your thing imo..


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I can usually make 25-30 per hour in revenue charging 4 times the local X rates in a taxi

On X maybe 7-10


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

More like $20-22 but I only drive weekend evenings. That's not counting expenses.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Not since they took away the guarantees and artificial surges but then again I quit driving before midnight. Columbus Ohio


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

I drive Friday and Saturday nights thru 'last call' in local small city which houses couple colleges, couple dozen brewers, hundreds of restaurants and summer tourists, etc. 
Overall consistently average $15/ hr (including surge).


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I do....NOT.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

D0n is full of Bs... Ask him for proofs


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

Jc. said:


> D0n is full of Bs... Ask him for proofs


Your right he is always in the Miami forum talking bs. That dude is a troll lol


----------



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

UStaxman said:


> I drive Friday and Saturday nights thru 'last call' in local small city which houses couple colleges, couple dozen brewers, hundreds of restaurants and summer tourists, etc.
> Overall consistently average $15/ hr (including surge).


I also drive only weekend nights for 6-7 hours each night in an area with about a dozen colleges and a lot of high end restaurants and make about $120-$150 on Fridays, and $180-$220 on Saturdays averaging about 250 miles per weekend. I don't chase surges, but between couples from the 'burbs going out for date night and the students coming and going to dorms and parties the surges start about 10 pm and increase until past 2 am.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

SEPA_UberDude said:


> I also drive only weekend nights for 6-7 hours each night in an area with about a dozen colleges and a lot of high end restaurants and make about $120-$150 on Fridays, and $180-$220 on Saturdays averaging about 250 miles per weekend. I don't chase surges, but between couples from the 'burbs going out for date night and the students coming and going to dorms and parties the surges start about 10 pm and increase until past 2 am.


Considering I made $250 a week in a radioshack... that's good money for 2 days...  then again it was the minimum wage at the time.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Steubie said:


> Your right he is always in the Miami forum talking bs. That dude is a troll lol


Last week he was claiming 30$/hr, now is 25


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

d0n said:


> I see a lot of constant "pro" posts in different cities but none of them get to my record, so is the only way to make money here bound to hacks and scams?


I do. Boston.


----------



## Ivy Blue (May 12, 2017)

I tend to average around $25/hr, sometimes more, sometimes less. The other night I would have averaged about $47/hr for two hours but I got greedy and stayed out for two more hours which dropped me down to about $25/hr average for the night. I just had to keep trying and wasted my time staying out for an extra two hours for $7 more lol 

I'm part time though. Some weekday nights and Friday and Saturday nights. Last week I think I only did about 16 hours total.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

d0n said:


> I see a lot of constant "pro" posts in different cities but none of them get to my record, so is the only way to make money here bound to hacks and scams?


Some hours Ivan get 25+ an hour but it's rare made 60 today from 5 to 7


----------



## since05/16 (Jan 7, 2017)

This job is like playing slots at the casino. Quit when you're looking good or hang around for nothing. A gamble.


----------



## West81330 (Oct 7, 2016)

Are we talking before or after expenses? $25 an hour is easy here in Melbourne, but after petrol/gst/wear and tear on the car it comes to a pittance.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Smart drivers in Boston are doing more then $25 an hour on a mostly consistent basis.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

I made $79 an hr this past Saturday. I only drive bar rush from 1:30am to 2:30pm. I drive only surge. During the fall semester the wkd gets busy due to college f.ball. depending on who is playing. I have made $800 driving 6a to 6p


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

d0n said:


> I see a lot of constant "pro" posts in different cities but none of them get to my record, so is the only way to make money here bound to hacks and scams?


Anyone can make $25.00 an hour.
If you only work certain hours.
Not so easily done on 12 hour shifts.



OverTheBarrell said:


> Are you refering the US or Else where?
> In Australia i normally do $20/hr depending on demand.
> 
> That's about $14 USD


$15.00 an hour is the median norm.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Monday & Tuesday I made $46/hr. AFTER my 20 cents per mile expenses. 

But that's only because I lucked out with a great trip from the airport to a place 2 hours away. Then the next day, I drove them back. And when they come to town next month, they said they'll text me to do the trip again. 

Typically I'm getting $10/hr in my area & that's better than most. (after expenses)


----------



## artificialnight (Sep 15, 2016)

I average about $34 and hour in my market, on the weekends.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Somewhere between $4 to $100.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Anyone can make $25.00 an hour.
> If you only work certain hours.
> Not so easily done on 12 hour shifts.
> 
> $15.00 an hour is the median norm.


I make 28.


----------



## reallyoldpunk (May 22, 2017)

I made my first rides this weekend. I only took in 3 fares just trying to get used to the whole process. I made $27/hr only working 2 hours. Can't wait to do a full day next weekend.


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

More like 25 pesos per hour


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

I couldn't even count on $25 a day, I quit and all the stress and BS is gone.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

reallyoldpunk said:


> I made my first rides this weekend. I only took in 3 fares just trying to get used to the whole process. I made $27/hr only working 2 hours. Can't wait to do a full day next weekend.


Remember that first day. Remember it.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I remember my first day.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

TBone said:


> Not since they took away the guarantees and artificial surges but then again I quit driving before midnight. Columbus Ohio


Dude, I just drove last night for the Art Festival and Country Fest (Columbus, Oh). at about 10:30pm when the country fest let out, you bet your ass they did an artificial surge. And have continued to do so for quite some time. Also, surges from down town to the short North were from 3-7x.


----------



## DJ_MJ (Apr 28, 2017)

LMAO @ 'first day' talk. I thought that shit was just a myth told by cranky ole bastards...but it's true. They give first day drivers all the rides, then it's straight down the crapper. I made about $70 in about 5 hours on my first day. I have yet to make more than $40 on any other day, a month later. Been averaging about $6-7 per hour on the app. Pathetic. I believe the market size has just about everything to do with staying busy. Not enough work where I live to make this a worthwhile venture. I'm not spending 12 hours in my friggin car to scrape by.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

manymancruz said:


> I made $79 an hr this past Saturday. I only drive bar rush from 1:30am to 2:30pm. I drive only surge. During the fall semester the wkd gets busy due to college f.ball. depending on who is playing. I have made $800 driving 6a to 6p


Your market pays 75 cents a mile. I call b.s.


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

d0n said:


> I see a lot of constant "pro" posts in different cities but none of them get to my record, so is the only way to make money here bound to hacks and scams?


On two platforms here in Phoenix while it's slow on a good day summer time I average $20 an hour. Other times, $13-17 when the struggle is real.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

The most optimal way to utilize uber is by turning on the app on Fri-Sun while working a 9 to 5 at a regular company that pays around 4-5k a month. Save every dime and invest it into more crap that brings in cash flow. You'll easily be able to push a 6 figure salary.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> Pm Johnny Pastrami he makes 25 or more a hour...he is a prime example of what you can make if you work hard and do your thing imo..


Pfftt, all surges referrals and promos.

I do none of those.

Guys, I mean an almost daily average of 25+ not your best days, btw.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I can make $25/hr and more if and only if I limit my driving to certain times and places, which would amount to fewer than 10 hours per week in my market. Other markets and platforms will vary, a lot.


Assuming we're talking about AFTER EXPENSES, ^this^ is the only correct answer for someone driving on UberX. Anyone who says otherwise is either truly getting their "side hustle on" by dealing drugs or they're not factoring in their expenses.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I can make $25/hr about 2 hours out of each day. Maybe 4 hours a day on Friday/Saturday. The rest is about $8- $12/hr. It varies greatly depending on what city you work.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nomad said:


> Assuming we're talking about AFTER EXPENSES, ^this^ is the only correct answer for someone driving on UberX. Anyone who says otherwise is either truly getting their "side hustle on" by dealing drugs or they're not factoring in their expenses.


Or using uber as a platform for turning stolen credit cards into cash...

You can't dispute that possibility.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I can make $25/hr about 2 hours out of each day. Maybe 4 hours a day on Friday/Saturday. The rest is about $8- $12/hr. It varies greatly depending on what city you work.


Yeah but you are scamming.


----------

